# Closed Reduction and pinning of distal radioulnar fracture



## JillSmithers (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm having a hard time deciding on this one. I've seen 25605, but I'm confused as to whether the pinning is included in this. Should I also use 25671 for the pinning? Or does one or the other include the reduction AND the pinning for distal radioulnar fracture?


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 11, 2014)

It depends on the documentation.  Based on the limited information you've supplied you could look at codes 25606 (Percutaneous skeletal fixation of distal radial fracture or epiphyseal separation).  Under this code is the CPT book is a note that states "for percutaneous treatment of ulnar styloid fracture use 25651".  These codes can be used together according to the CCI edits.


----------

